# Milk Thistle Question



## newman (Jul 7, 2005)

During My Test/deca Cycle, Should I Use Milk Thistle During Or After The Cycle? I Will Do A Cycle Of Winstrol Tabs After. Should I Also Take The Milk Thistle During Or After The Winstrol?


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2005)

newman said:
			
		

> During My Test/deca Cycle, Should I Use Milk Thistle During Or After The Cycle? I Will Do A Cycle Of Winstrol Tabs After. Should I Also Take The Milk Thistle During Or After The Winstrol?



you want to take milk thistle anytime you are using 17aa's so you would use it on cycle.  

why would you want to do a cycle of winstrol tabs ?


----------



## kwanger (Jul 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you want to take milk thistle anytime you are using 17aa's so you would use it on cycle.
> 
> why would you want to do a cycle of winstrol tabs ?



is doing a cycle of just winstrol tabs bad? i got my buddy some QV stan tabs because he told me thats all he wanted to do, he researched it and after months he came to the conclusion that that was the perfect thing for him,, was he just f*cking with me? i dont want to be the guy that got him shitty juice, you know?


----------



## LAM (Jul 8, 2005)

kwanger said:
			
		

> is doing a cycle of just winstrol tabs bad? i got my buddy some QV stan tabs because he told me thats all he wanted to do, he researched it and after months he came to the conclusion that that was the perfect thing for him,, was he just f*cking with me? i dont want to be the guy that got him shitty juice, you know?



if he told you that he researched winny only cycles for months he's full of shit,   it doesn't take that long.  winstrol is a mild anabolic and mild androgen which offers no real benefits except that it doesn't aromatize.  that's why it's a good pre-contest steroid to use.  your friend sounds like the typical person who wants to use steroids but doesn't want to use needles.  anybody who has done any real research on the subject will find that ALL of the experts say to use test as a base for steroid cycles.  depending on how long your friend has been training he may gain 5-7 lbs of LBM off a winstrol only cycle.  you don't need steroids to gain that kind of muscle mass.  plus his lipid profile will be screwed for months after the cycle.


----------



## Mags (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> if he told you that he researched winny only cycles for months he's full of shit, it doesn't take that long. winstrol is a mild anabolic and mild androgen which offers no real benefits except that it doesn't aromatize. that's why it's a good pre-contest steroid to use. your friend sounds like the typical person who wants to use steroids but doesn't want to use needles. anybody who has done any real research on the subject will find that ALL of the experts say to use test as a base for steroid cycles. depending on how long your friend has been training he may gain 5-7 lbs of LBM off a winstrol only cycle. you don't need steroids to gain that kind of muscle mass. plus his lipid profile will be screwed for months after the cycle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Again the Doctor has answered with expert knowledge. Lean and Mean is the man. How's it going "T". Robert told me it's hot as hell there. Shit i hope the A/C is on when i get there 8/11. Time for you to buy us a In & Out burger and a banana shake at foster freeze. Man are there root beer freezes out of this world

PT


			
				LAM said:
			
		

> if he told you that he researched winny only cycles for months he's full of shit, it doesn't take that long. winstrol is a mild anabolic and mild androgen which offers no real benefits except that it doesn't aromatize. that's why it's a good pre-contest steroid to use. your friend sounds like the typical person who wants to use steroids but doesn't want to use needles. anybody who has done any real research on the subject will find that ALL of the experts say to use test as a base for steroid cycles. depending on how long your friend has been training he may gain 5-7 lbs of LBM off a winstrol only cycle. you don't need steroids to gain that kind of muscle mass. plus his lipid profile will be screwed for months after the cycle.


----------

